# N16 Almera vs B15 Sentra Cross Referencing



## TallPaul86 (Apr 23, 2006)

Can either: -

A) Someone point me in the direction how to cross refer parts for the B15 Sentra to N16 Almera?

or

B) Compile a list of what will work and what won't

As i some people say yeah the N16/B15 are similar and some saying they aren't - a 50/50 split on opinion

So apologies if this might have been postde before but i tried searching and nothing!

And if it were to put as a sticky then that would be grand :thumbup:


----------

